# RDA on an iStick 30w?



## Jakey

Hi guys, looking to get the good stuff, wondering in my 30w device is good enough. if so which RDA do you suggest i get, looking to also make my own juices so dripping is the logical way to go i guess. please help ppl  thanks in advance


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> Hi guys, looking to get the good stuff, wondering in my 30w device is good enough. if so which RDA do you suggest i get, looking to also make my own juices so dripping is the logical way to go i guess. please help ppl  thanks in advance



30W iStick should be just fine for an RDA.

Basically the thing about an RDA is just in the way that you use it, other than that it's the same as any other device (Clearo/RTA/etc) - it just (usually) gives better flavour.

The iStick 30W can handle resistances down to 0.4 Ohm so as long as you build a coil/coils in that range then the RDA will be a great fit. And really, unless you specifically want to go crazy on the clouds you will be more than fine flavour wise at 0.4 (and even higher).

As for what to get, well there are just so damn many and I've only tried a couple. I'd recommend you have a look at the ones Vape King have on special here and just get a one (Patriot, Plume Veil, Stillaire, TOBH) to get a feel for them. Then once you've played with one you will have a much better understanding of what to look in the future

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@free3dom sums it up nicely.

I use a 30w and build to around 0.5 ohms. Vape between 20-25watts, and it is guuuuuuud!

RDA - I would say it depends on if you're a mouth-to-lung or lung-hitter.

LH - then I'd highly recommend the Odin. Great balanced RDA - Easy to build on, great flavour and more than decent clouds.

The Odin from VapeClub is the one I own and can tell you, the build quality is superb to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

20watt Istick works rather well with an RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dassie

Jakey said:


> Hi guys, looking to get the good stuff, wondering in my 30w device is good enough. if so which RDA do you suggest i get, looking to also make my own juices so dripping is the logical way to go i guess. please help ppl  thanks in advance


Agree completely with the other posts. I very rarely venture over 30w and my RDA'S (currently 0.4 on the Magma and 0.5 on the Plume Veil) purr like kittens (happy kittens that is)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Yip, an RDA will be fine on a 30W device. I agree with @r0gue z0mbie above - the Odin is a good choice. By far the easiest to build of the many RDAs I have tried and gives good flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I tried a .47ohm coil on the 30w istick. Wouldn't work.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jakey

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @free3dom sums it up nicely.
> 
> I use a 30w and build to around 0.5 ohms. Vape between 20-25watts, and it is guuuuuuud!
> 
> RDA - I would say it depends on if you're a mouth-to-lung or lung-hitter.
> 
> LH - then I'd highly recommend the Odin. Great balanced RDA - Easy to build on, great flavour and more than decent clouds.
> 
> The Odin from VapeClub is the one I own and can tell you, the build quality is superb to.



thanks free3dom, rogue, arth, das, andre, alex.
was at VK yesterday, quinton had a .65 build on a 3d dripper, was terrible, vaped like an evod. so from what i gather it was the rda in question that the issue and not the device. will give him a call today and ask him to perhaps set up a lekka build on the magma for me to hit. thanks guys. walked outa there with my head down yesterday. once again optimistic lmao. awesome help from all on this forum once again, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> thanks free3dom, rogue, arth, das, andre, alex.
> was at VK yesterday, quinton had a .65 build on a 3d dripper, was terrible, vaped like an evod. so from what i gather it was the rda in question that the issue and not the device. will give him a call today and ask him to perhaps set up a lekka build on the magma for me to hit. thanks guys. walked outa there with my head down yesterday. once again optimistic lmao. awesome help from all on this forum once again, appreciate it



The coil+wick does affect the vape you get quite dramatically and it can mean the difference between a crap and a great vape. Each device has it's own quirks and ideal methods for coiling+wicking and I'd recommend you do a search (or ask here) for the specific device to find hints and tips on what works for others

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Jakey said:


> thanks free3dom, rogue, arth, das, andre, alex.
> was at VK yesterday, quinton had a .65 build on a 3d dripper, was terrible, vaped like an evod. so from what i gather it was the rda in question that the issue and not the device. will give him a call today and ask him to perhaps set up a lekka build on the magma for me to hit. thanks guys. walked outa there with my head down yesterday. once again optimistic lmao. awesome help from all on this forum once again, appreciate it


Magma is a great dripper...am sure you will love it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jakey

Andre said:


> Magma is a great dripper...am sure you will love it.



camaaaaaaaaaaaan iStick....... do me proud!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

LOL... you should be thrilled, with a 30watt and a good build.

I personally will only look at really higher-powered mods if I wanted to drive serious coils (like multi-twisted stuff)
Because with all the tinkering I've done, I still prefer micro coils to anything else. So anything above 26 or 28 guage is powered up perfectly with a 20-30 watt device.

But I don't like a very warm vape, so this is a bit personal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

you need 1 ohm build. And yes 30w can still be vicious on an RDA


----------



## ZoemDoef

Alex said:


> I tried a .47ohm coil on the 30w istick. Wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



This is a bit worrying... the specs state down to 0.4ohm. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## BuzzGlo

Looking exactly the same thing... month end needs to come soon.


----------



## Jakey

Derringer or magma I found to be best for the 30w


----------



## Jakey

And welcome to the family buzz, please tell us a bit more about yourself (inserting a hylerlink doesnt seem to.work on my phone so here -------->) http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-212#post-196007


----------



## Puff&Pass

Arthster said:


> 20watt Istick works rather well with an RDA


 I got a nimbus RDA and waitin on a 20W istick (vapemail) just wanted to ask the question...lol. At what ohms are you running the coils, I heard 20W isticks cant do sub ohming? that accurate or myth?


----------



## Viper_SA

As far as I know the iStick 20W can't go sub-ohm, no.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Puff&Pass said:


> I got a nimbus RDA and waitin on a 20W istick (vapemail) just wanted to ask the question...lol. At what ohms are you running the coils, I heard 20W isticks cant do sub ohming? that accurate or myth?



That is correct, the istick 20w cant use coils lower than 1 ohm.

I use a 1.6 ohm coil in my atomic and vape @ 9watts, works fantastically well for me.

Steam Engine suggest a 1.34ohm coil for best results or as they say, the 'sweet spot'

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

